# how many amps SHOULD a 1221 allow?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this motor or battery AMPS? The Curtis 1221 has a a 2 minute rating of 400 motor AMPs, 5 minutes of 250 Motor AMPs and 150 motor AMPs continuous. Battery AMPs will be lower, so if you are measuring battery AMPs your results sound right.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> Is this motor or battery AMPS? The Curtis 1221 has a a 2 minute rating of 400 motor AMPs, 5 minutes of 250 Motor AMPs and 150 motor AMPs continuous. Battery AMPs will be lower, so if you are measuring battery AMPs your results sound right.


hhhmmm, I guess it is battery amps since the shunt is at my most ++ end BEFORE the contactor, controller and everything else....

So, If I wanted beefier acceleration I would need to go with a different controller. The 8" motor is rated for 550 amps max, so it wouldn't make any sense to go with a huge zilla, right? But somthing with a 500 or 600 amp max would be ok and not damage motor.... right?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

dtbaker said:


> hhhmmm, I guess it is battery amps since the shunt is at my most ++ end BEFORE the contactor, controller and everything else....
> 
> So, If I wanted beefier acceleration I would need to go with a different controller. The 8" motor is rated for 550 amps max, so it wouldn't make any sense to go with a huge zilla, right? But somthing with a 500 or 600 amp max would be ok and not damage motor.... right?


My info says the ADC 8" is good for 800 AMPs. You can always limit the motor AMPs with the Zilla, that is what I am going to do, though I do have a ADC 9" and I am going to start with a 500 AMP setting them go from there. I plan on setting an ECO mode and a Zoom-Zoom mode using the Valet on the Zilla.


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you want to see how many motor amps are being allowed, put an ammeter on the motor side, or use a clamp on amp meter (rated for DC) on one of the motor leads. Then, with the parking brake on, the service brake on, and the wheels chocked, slowly apply full throttle. Once fully applied, you should see close to 400 amps. Make sure that your potbox is being fully stroked. Anything over 4500 ohms should be enough. Once, I had a similar situation come up, and I found I was only allowing about 3200 ohms at full throttle. It was quite a relief when I realized that I didn't have to change the controller!


----------

